# lighting for a 125?



## buffro (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 125 I have installed 4 2x40w shop lights in the hood of my tank and I was wondering what is a good bulb for growing plants as well as brining out the color in my fish.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I really like ZooMed's line as far as normal output flourescents go. Their bulbs are T8s so they are a little more efficient and will fit in your fixture. Try mixing the UltraSun and FloraSun bulbs 50/50. I had that combination on my tank at one time and was very pleased with the coloration and plant growth.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

If you can afford them, URI AquaSun bulbs are fantastic.


----------

